# GP losing hair?



## craftymama86 (Apr 25, 2012)

So, our GP momma is losing her hair, a LOT of hair. More than just shedding. What could be causing it???

It started at the shoulders and is now spreading down her back and sides.


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 25, 2012)

Are you sure they are not the under-coat hair?
Are you saying that she is losing the long, top hairs?
If this is the case, then it is very possible that she have some kind of skin disease.
Could be "Hot spots", could be "manges" or many other possibilities....


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 25, 2012)

sometimes they will shed all at once.  The summer coat should be visable even if not long.  If it is a type of infection, there will be some discoloration, scabs, wet sores, or something abnormal.  Sore tender skin would also be an indication of problems.  

What type of climate do you live in.  (Sorry, just saw Alabama)........          We are having a hot spring so far in Texas, and I had a few dogs shed out fast.  

The HEAT is one of the reasons I quit the Pyrenees, and went to the Kangals and Boz.  I can take the dogs on walks in 100 degree heat.  And far fewer problems with fleas or hot spots.  

Good Luck


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 25, 2012)

She acts like she has fleas and yes, her skin is discolored. I want to take her to the vet but I'm not sure if they can do anything since she has young pups to care for..... :/

I'm going to call them anyways and see what they say.


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 25, 2012)

Curious.... Are the Boz and Kangals easier to train? Do they wander off like Pyrs?


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 25, 2012)

Our Pyr female blew her coat overnight (or so it seemed) when she was nursing pups, and looked awful to me.  
I was afraid she would freeze when winter came (she whelped in August and was still nearly bald in September) but she regrew a nice thick coat just in time.
She never blew coat like that before and hasn't since, so I'm assuming (as dangerous as that is ) it had something to do w/ hormones and / or nursing a big litter.


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 25, 2012)

I sure hope that's all it is but I'm still going to call the vet and see what they say. DH doesn't think they'll do anything while she's nursing but we'll see.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Our Pyr female blew her coat overnight (or so it seemed) when she was nursing pups, and looked awful to me.
> I was afraid she would freeze when winter came (she whelped in August and was still nearly bald in September) but she regrew a nice thick coat just in time.
> She never blew coat like that before and hasn't since, so I'm assuming (as dangerous as that is ) it had something to do w/ hormones and / or nursing a big litter.


I agree.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 29, 2012)

Craftymama86,,,,   The Boz and Kangals seem to be more homebodies by nature.  Training is natural with the livestock.  

I have had one to three running unsecured for the past 8 years.  Very few times have they left the home.  And when they do, they come home soon.  Just leave to chase the coyotes off.

Handle the heat better  

Good luck on your Pyrenees.

Mange can cause sudden hair loss, with a blue skin.  Blue is from bruising.


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (May 19, 2012)

Is she rolling around in your manure pile? Or chicken pen? That sometime Burn the hair folical causing complete hairloss


----------



## craftymama86 (May 19, 2012)

No she hasn't. I think it was just hormones from having her first litter. It has been stressful on her but she is doing a lot better now and the hair is coming back.


----------



## southernstardowns (May 28, 2012)

I'm glad your Pyr is doing better.  Mine just had a large litter too and her hair was coming out by handfuls but I knew they typically blew their coats. I am just relieved she didn't do it all at one time!


----------

